# best modern openWRT router



## mrhuggles (Feb 3, 2008)

right now im running a WRT54G 2.0 with openWRT + X-wrt,

wondering if there are any good modern routers that will run that without too much work, maybe something with extras like USB, or maybe some mini PCI slots, that would be pretty nice, only under 100 dollars because for that much it would be better to just get an avila gateworks huh :?


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm using a WRT150N with DD-WRT and I like it.  It doesn't have anything fancy like USB ports though.  For that you would have to get the WRT350N, but it works with DD-WRT as well.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> I'm using a WRT150N with DD-WRT and I like it.  It doesn't have anything fancy like USB ports though.  For that you would have to get the WRT350N, but it works with DD-WRT as well.



i agree. the wrt150n is great for DD-WRT. i run them as ethernet to wireless-n access points. 

i've attached a rough table on the standard features to give you a starting point on what you may  be interested in. i didn't mention the WRT330N because they have yet to support the chipset that is in the WRT330N. DD-WRT is expected to soon cover that particular chipset which would make for one of the best routers next to the WRT600N.


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 13, 2008)

instid of DD-WRT i like to run openWRT with X-wrt [best web interface of any router software ever imho]

oh, i heard that that new asus, the one with the hdd and all that, that its slowly getting openWRT support, that would be an awesome router, almost as handy as a little computer


----------

